# shot size for fox?



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

hey i was wondering if #7 1/2 shot or #6 shot would work for a fox? i will be using a 12 guage. i also have AAA but i though that might be too much.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

7 1\2 shot is a little small in my opinion. you would be much better off with 2shot or 4 shot

my :2cents:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If you need triple A when fox hunting your using your vehicle too much. Sorry, lame joke :roll:

I prefer lead BB's. Good range, penetration and the size of holes in the pelt are not bad at all (just don't let them get to within 7 ft of you before you shoot. Need to have them about the same range you do for shooting geese (varies depending on your choke) but that way you can get a good pattern and put them down quickly.

6 and 7 1/2 are too small unless the fox is REALLY close.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

try 4 buck puts them on the ground every time


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

yup, woodie is leading you in the right direction:
For fox with a 12 gauge I would go with 00Buck, hard to find but it will blow through anything you shoot at at 75 yards: Great in case you call in a coyote as well: I don't even know if they make the shot any more but I love it for predator hunting. We go back to back, one guy facing the brush with 00buck and another guy facing an opening with a rifle. When they are coming in, they come in hard and you need to knock them down....Woodie says #4 buck and I would say that would work as well for fox....just my $.02
NSO


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks guys. that was a good help. i appreciate it.


----------

